# Nice Arse / Boat Booty & Porn



## Maine Sail (Jan 6, 2003)

OK, I'm a sucker for a nice ass/stern on a beautiful boat! What's your favorite "boat booty"? I'll go first!

Here's one of mine:


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

I don't have a picture of mine as I'm understandable busy.

My favorite stern is my boats when I'm rowing up to in drunk and lost in a mooring field. Well, I think it's mine, and it looks like a boat...


----------



## bubb2 (Nov 9, 2002)

Being of advance age, I have seen alot of arse's. That's an great arse.


----------



## Maine Sail (Jan 6, 2003)

*This one is a little old*

This one is kind of like "granny panties" but still a good looker none the less...


----------



## billyruffn (Sep 21, 2004)

Billy Ruff'n's backside is to "boat booty" what Hillary Clinton's is to the real thing. Hate to say anything bad about the old girl (BR that is), but she does have more photogenic angles.


----------



## btrayfors (Aug 25, 2006)

Indeed, that's a great arse!

Here's another from Maine: http://gallery.wdsg.com/Born-Free-Maine-Trip-2007/DSC_0365e?full=1

OK, OK. Just spoofin' 

How about this one: http://gallery.wdsg.com/Maine-Trip-2004/HeritageYawlboat3?full=1

Seems Maine is full of pretty behinds 

Bill


----------



## Maine Sail (Jan 6, 2003)

I bet she gets better looking with a few beers!

Here's that hot preppy chick with the attitude! You know the one with the Izod shirt and the sweater around her neck!


----------



## Maine Sail (Jan 6, 2003)

btrayfors said:


> Indeed, that's a great arse!
> 
> Here's another from Maine: http://gallery.wdsg.com/Born-Free-Maine-Trip-2007/DSC_0365e?full=1
> 
> ...


If you want the image to show up correctly just do a right click with your cursor on the image and select "Copy Image Location"


----------



## Maine Sail (Jan 6, 2003)

Hey look it's Rosie O'Donnell


----------



## billyruffn (Sep 21, 2004)

halekai36,

was that last one (the red hull) taken in Blue Hill? She turned my head, too.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

To me this is one of my favorite back ends...










But with "father love", I haver to say my all time favorite one is my own....

Here my own creation..



























And how many can have a view like this from the "balcony" arse, and make a wake like this?


----------



## bubb2 (Nov 9, 2002)

billyruffn said:


> halekai36,
> 
> was that last one (the red hull) taken in Blue Hill? She turned my head, too.


She looks full of spirit . You not doing an old man's heart any good!


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

*Schooner*

Up in Victoria BC


----------



## Maine Sail (Jan 6, 2003)

*The rich chick.*

OK the rich chick..


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Perhaps not a "classic", but nicely done just the same:


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

Gorch Fock at Newport Tall Ships last year. I'm usually a sucker for a tender stern, but have been known to stray.


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

Notice the guy in the top pic - taking a photo of us, taking a photo of him . . . (g)


----------



## KismetP362 (Nov 6, 2006)

The movie star!! Getting a facelift up in Boothbay.


----------



## Sapperwhite (Oct 21, 2006)

Here are a few of my girls fat ass. Believe it or not, its hard to get a good pick of it from the water because of the overhang.


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

Our Nauticat had a very unusual arse - wife called it the egg-boat.










*"I am the eggman, they are the eggmen, I am the walrus, goo goo g'joob"*


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

two of my favorites


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Looks like the US East Coast has the best booty, so far. Even after Giu's self absorbed moment.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Aisian Porn:


----------



## Maine Sail (Jan 6, 2003)

*Old lady porn..*

Old lady porn:

Nice ass for an old broad!


----------



## poopdeckpappy (Jul 25, 2006)

uspirate said:


> two of my favorites


And beautiful they are


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Halekai-

Was the photo in the OP taken at sunrise or sunset???  

BTW, I'd have to say that USP is definitely in contention with that larger version of his signature photo.


----------



## Maine Sail (Jan 6, 2003)

sailingdog said:


> Halekai-
> 
> Was the photo in the OP taken at sunrise or sunset???
> 
> BTW, I'd have to say that USP is definitely in contention with that larger version of his signature photo.


Sunset in Castine, ME
This would be Sunrise:


----------



## billyruffn (Sep 21, 2004)

Another shot of a Maine sunrise


----------



## christyleigh (Dec 17, 2001)

After a night as the juicy part of a Nauticat sandwich between a couple of NC 40's poor Christy Leigh's ass got squished to a point....


----------



## sailhog (Dec 11, 2006)

Stan,
Very sexy... Very, very sexy. Makes me see you in a whole new light... What are you doing tonight? Maybe we could have a candlelight dinner?


----------



## jackytdunaway (Sep 11, 2006)

USP. I salute you sir.


----------



## Maine Sail (Jan 6, 2003)

USP, 

She needs a hair cut!!! About six inches in length would do it!!


----------



## Bermudahigh (Nov 17, 2007)

*boat buttocks.......*


----------



## Jotun (May 4, 2006)

Giu,
I'm surprised you posted a pic of your girl when she is "having a movement."










Sorry, I had to do it....


----------

